# Are there any freshwater rays that are small?



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I know they all start small, and are really cute. Unfortunately, children grow up.

I have a 55 Gallon tank (36x18x20, so slightly taller than most "standard" 55's). I would like a bigger tank, but I'm not going to buy a fish with the plan to get said tank when it gets bigger.

So with the limit of a 55 gallon tank, do I have any options on freshwater rays?
*c/p*

Cheers!
Welok


----------



## LizStreithorst (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish I could give you better news. If their were smaller ones I would have them myself. I adore them. My largest tank is a 125 and even it is too small. Sorry...


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The smallest is 18 inches so no.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

55's are still "small fish" tanks.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Actually 55 can be huge fish tanks or micro size fishtanks. It all depends on the fish it is intended for. If it was intended for a guppy then it would be HUGE, but if it was intended for a great white shark then it would be micro size.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

kalyke said:


> 55's are still "small fish" tanks.


I look at my 55's as "large enough to hold more small fish" tanks. I want to build a DIY tank, but don't have the space/money/time. Once I get those 3 things at the same time, it's all on!


----------

